# ...wood prints, again! -:)



## anua (Oct 10, 2006)

hi gang!
here are the latest wood prints ive made, i thought id share...













this is my sister, Joanna (and her husband, Micha&#322 - she got married at 2nd of september, and those wood prints supposed to be my gift for them -


















this is Izabela, really nice a lady who ordered a portrait lately...im still not sure which one i should give to her...






...and this is a gift to my friends who are getting married in few days -






i used my this wall (its in my living room) as a background for the pic, i just thought it looks funny when it hangs there... 

thanks for looking!

any comments and suggestions are welcome!

anj


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 10, 2006)

these are great, would you mind telling how you made these?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 10, 2006)

Im always shocked anew each time I see your prints they are are unusualy and beautiful.


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful work, Anja!  I never get tired of seeing these. Your latest group with weddings have just been breathtaking. I bet your sister is just thrilled with these! The second one is just surreal. 

Which one do you think you'll give to your friend Izabela? Of the three shots of her, I am very torn between the second and third. She has such a lovely look in the second one, but the third (looking right at the camera with her hands under her chin) is very colorful, with the flowers. I might be tempted to choose that one. 

I'm so happy you shared these! :heart:


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 11, 2006)

#4 is VERY good.  nice job with these!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 11, 2006)

these look great. Im always amazed when i see your work. 
And i like #3 of Izabela best


----------



## Arch (Oct 11, 2006)

excellent work.... i love the first and fourth ones, great technique :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Oct 11, 2006)

I LOVE your wood prints! These are wonderful! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 11, 2006)

Amazing. The first one in particular seems to me to have much more of a sense of depth than regular prints.


----------



## JJP (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, never seen this before, they kind of look like paintings. Nice work!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 11, 2006)

The last one in particular is brilliant, but your work is always fascinating.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow these are very, love colors in #s 1 & 2, you are hand coloring these right?


----------



## anua (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for the nice words, guys!

Newrmdmike, they are not very hard to do - its a regular print made at the board instead of a paper - after the prints are dry i hand colour them with an oil paints.

Terri!im always surprised how well your opinions go with what i hear from my customers! The lady was also torn between those two, and at the end she decided to take the third one, ha ha, so you were right again! -))

Jeff, yah, i hand colour them. I use regular oil paints here, same ones i use to paint on canvas. Ive heard that you can buy 'special' paints (oils) for painting on prints, but i must admit that i have never used them and i have no idea whats the difference between those 'special' oils for prints and regular oils.
Maybe Terri knows?

thanks for the nice comments once again, 

anj


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 16, 2006)

The ones I used several years ago were just thinner than the ones from the tubes that I painted with on canvas.  Other than that I don't know of any difference.  Oh yes you could buy smaller quantities in the kits so it wasn't as expensive to get more colors.

Terri probably knows more.


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2006)

> Terri!im always surprised how well your opinions go with what i hear from my customers! The lady was also torn between those two, and at the end she decided to take the third one, ha ha, so you were right again! -))


 hey, Anj, that is too funny! I'm sure she would have been happy with any of them, but the third one was indeed my favorite - she looks wonderful!  

The "photo oils" are specially made to be very transparent, so your photographic image will show right through. Sometimes this is not desirable, if you have a large area with a dark tonal value where you want actual color. They also make "Extra strength" photo oils, which really just have more opacity to them, just for this purpose. You can also add colorless medium for more opacity, but you just lose your photographic detail. 

That's why Anja's prints are so amazing - for using straight painter's oils, she does a MASTERFUL job at knowing which details can be more obscured and which a gentler touch is needed. Between that, and the beautiful texture of these prints from the wood, she makes fabulous art!


----------



## anua (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you , terri! youre way too nice! -

from what i see painter's oils and photo oils are the same, they just put into the 'photo kit' oils which pigments are more transparent, and charge for this kind of kit more, calling it 'special photo oils', ha ha
The transparency in oils doesnt depend on kind of filling, or a medium - it depends on a kind of pigment (chemically), like for example cobalt blue will always be less transparent than ultramarine, no matter what's the name of the colour, or what company makes it.
I always buy colours (paints) 'separately' (not in kit), depending on what i need, and the transparency thing you can always check at the tube - those small white (or sometimes black) dots or squares at the tube - its the transparency of the paint.
The transparency of a paint is important, cause you can use oils like PS'  layers thanks to that. It takes  alot of patience, but the effect is worth of it i think. Oils used properly can give to your paintings this special 'depth' , which no other paints can give you.
Its not that hard, you just have to get used to it,ha ha
Thank you once again for the nice words, guys!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 24, 2006)

You positively ROCK!!!  : )


----------



## Mohain (Oct 27, 2006)

How did I miss these?! 

Anja, these are superb. The mix between the 'old and mysterious' feel of the print and the hand working of the oils make these all unique pieces of art. 

I'm in awe :hail:


----------



## Znarled (Oct 30, 2006)

Outstanding work. I have a bottle of paint-on-emulsion (Liquid Light I think?) that's been sitting in a drawer for almost 2 years now. This inspires me to break it out and have a go (assuming the emulsion is still useable).

Thanks!


----------

